# Anybody in here work for Asplunh



## SAW (Jan 21, 2009)

Wondering if anybody on here works for Asplundh. How are the pay and benefits? Would it be a good company to work for?


----------



## tree md (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry, no habla Englas...


----------



## thejdman04 (Jan 21, 2009)

Never have but known a few guys who have. They say their equipment is junk and safety (on the crews they were with) was the lowest prioity, line miles (aka work done) was the priority


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Jan 21, 2009)

Equipment generally sucks, safety is low on the priority list. Like said line miles trump everything (even safety).


----------



## md_tree_dood (Jan 21, 2009)

What noone has mentioned is they most likely have more work than ANYONE else in the tree industry.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Jan 21, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> What noone has mentioned is they most likely have more work than ANYONE else in the tree industry.



When your the low bidder on large contracts you get lots of business. 

Having said that the power company i work for went with a higher cost contractor last time contract's came due to avoid having to put up with Asplundh. As did other power companies in the area.


----------



## TDunk (Jan 21, 2009)

There's an orange crew that parks there truck a little ways away, but i've never seen it in action.


----------



## RoyalTree (Jan 21, 2009)

Asplundh lost their contract in my area about two weeks ago. Word is that they got outbid by 5 milion dollars. The lowballer was Lewis Tree.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Jan 21, 2009)

SAW said:


> Wondering if anybody on here works for Asplundh. How are the pay and benefits? Would it be a good company to work for?




what part of NC are you from. I have a friend that's been teching me a lot about climbing. he works for them. I asked about getting on with them and he told me I'd have to suffere $10 an hr for God knows how long before they moved me up. I can't afford it. I can put you in contact with him if you are interested. He's a foremen of sorts. Runs two different crews in different areas. 

PM me if you want some info.


----------



## Bigbrass1's (Jan 21, 2009)

> When your the low bidder on large contracts you get lots of business.



Lmao how true is that. Don't forget that As-tards owns the controlling stock of Nelson. So they really are the same company.


----------



## treebilly (Jan 21, 2009)

I hear that they`re a great company.... if ya like to hide and take naps all day


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 21, 2009)

they're no different from any other company where production is a part of the day, all work and low pay, I worked for them many years ago, they are the reason we all got laid off from my last employer, if you don't mind working your but off for $8 to $9 an hour to start then go for it and be ready to get called in or stay late every time the wind blows hard or things ice up. I do not miss that job at all.......the pay is decent if you have experience and all the credentials for foreman status.


----------



## treetrasher (Jan 21, 2009)

*job*

i did 4 three years it was good pay then lots of strom work:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 21, 2009)

Bigbrass1's said:


> Lmao how true is that. Don't forget that As-tards owns the controlling stock of Nelson. So they really are the same company.


they have bought out many smaller companies just to get rid of competition.

I worked for Nelson once for a few months.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 21, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> they're no different from any other company where production is a part of the day, all work and low pay, I worked for them many years ago, they are the reason we all got laid off from my last employer, if you don't mind working your but off for $8 to $9 an hour to start then go for it and be ready to get called in or stay late every time the wind blows hard or things ice up. I do not miss that job at all.......the pay is decent if you have experience and all the credentials for foreman status.



I think they must be better now, I worked for them for ten years was foreman in different areas. They at that time had no benefits pay ehhhhhhhhh:monkey: Good for some but it is not money to me. They actually had safety and training down for clearance work. I ran buckets and manual's and brush hogging but believe it or not was most satisfied running the manual crew.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 21, 2009)

here Is what I got left of Asplundh these are safety awards for 1988, 1990,
& 1993 I remember when I could have sold them for high $ to the azz kizz club lol.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 21, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> here Is what I got left of Asplundh these are safety awards for 1988, 1990,
> & 1993 I remember when I could have sold them for high $ to the azz kizz club lol.



ahh, the famous safety awards, I have a few certificates and had a coffee cup and belt buckle from 1989 90 91 but have no clue where they are today, I also have an issue of their magazine that I'm in during Hugo. I never got any awards from Davey, they gave the foreman a bonus $100 every three months.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 21, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> ahh, the famous safety awards, I have a few certificates and had a coffee cup and belt buckle from 1989 90 91 but have no clue where they are today, I also have an issue of their magazine that I'm in during Hugo. I never got any awards from Davey, they gave the foreman a bonus $100 every three months.



Heck I would take the 100.00 over the dern belt buckles anyday lol.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 21, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> What noone has mentioned is they most likely have more work than ANYONE else in the tree industry.



So? Not so much the tree industry than the line clearing industry. Mostly mexicans around here and I have to say they look pretty good as far as safety beleive it or not. They came through my place ( no bucket access), throw ball and taughtlines for everybody. The one guy did it like that to the big spruce! How you can bodythrust up a spruce is beyond me but that is how they did it. 
Along the roads it seems they follow good saftey practice. Sure, they want it done, they aren't going to pay you to stand around and take their time ( I mean your time)


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Jan 21, 2009)

When i worked with them it was not uncommon to see a guy perched on the edge of the bucket with a power pruner or pole saw in hand trying to reach/Stretch for a limb because they were to lazy to reposition the truck or climb the tree. With no restraint or safety harness attached to the worker. It was also not uncommon to see ground guys one handing a saw with a smoke in the other hand without chaps or any PPE, swinging the saw around like it was a machete. 

Lets say this, we had to do safety audits on those crews almost daily to keep them in check. And even then as soon as we left the safety gear went out the window.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2009)

I worked for them running a bucket 15 years ago. Safety was actually a fairly high priority but I got the impression that it could be pretty variable based on the GF for the area and the utility you were contracted to. The utility we worked for was pretty tight on stuff. 

Pay was low and it was all about production...sections trimmed...as fast as possible. Quality was poor and I constantly was being told to speed up, I was taking too much time trying to make proper pruning cuts and leave a somewhat decent looking tree...so I left.

Don't see much of them around here...mostly Lewis.


----------



## Mama Tried (Jan 22, 2009)

I was passing one of our substations a few weeks ago and saw their lower boom for the bucket pushing one of our transmission lines. Im suprized they didnt fry themselves.


----------



## lxt (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow... the belt buckle & famous safety plaques!! got a few of those! I remember when they quit giving out safety awards but would give each person along with their check a letter thanking you for a good profitable year, thus enabling them to build a new headquarter facility in Hawaii!!!

then at negotiations would complain about a dime raise, LOL honestly working for any company can be alright depending on who the GF is!!!



LXT............


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 22, 2009)

booboo said:


> Pay was low and it was all about production...sections trimmed...as fast as possible. Quality was poor and I constantly was being told to speed up, I was taking too much time trying to make proper pruning cuts and leave a somewhat decent looking tree...so I left.
> 
> Don't see much of them around here...mostly Lewis.


the utility I worked under was very strict on safety and proper trimming techniques, they would do a drive by at least twice a week and would do fly bys if we in the woods so we had to get production and make proper cuts plus keep the green horns from killing them selfs, they have all the work around here now with the exception of one Burford crew, I could go on for days with the reason as to why they got all the work but for that one Burford crew but I'll keep my mouth shut.


----------



## tree md (Jan 22, 2009)

treemandan said:


> So? Not so much the tree industry than the line clearing industry. Mostly mexicans around here and I have to say they look pretty good as far as safety beleive it or not. They came through my place ( no bucket access), throw ball and taughtlines for everybody. The one guy did it like that to the big spruce! How you can bodythrust up a spruce is beyond me but that is how they did it.
> Along the roads it seems they follow good saftey practice. Sure, they want it done, they aren't going to pay you to stand around and take their time ( I mean your time)



Same here. They were working at the house next to one of my jobs last Summer. All Mexican climbers and they were good climbers. Throwbag, taughtline and no spikes. They were pretty fast and seemed to be pretty safe. One of the climbers was interested in seeing how I tied my friction hitch so I showed him. I think it varies a lot crew to crew. One of the climbers that I learned from when I was starting out had started out with Asplundh in LA. He was a great climber. Said he started out doing line clearance in the swamps where the trees he climbed where in water. Anyway, I have had many clients that wanted me to try to do something with trees that Asplundh had butchered. I had one guy call me this past Fall wanting me to come give him and estimate on the value of the trees that Asplundh had removed or killed for his lawyer. He was trying to sue. 

I think you would be better served to try and get on with a reputable residential tree service. Times are slow but there is always a job out there for a good climber.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 22, 2009)

tree md said:


> Same here. They were working at the house next to one of my jobs last Summer. All Mexican climbers and they were good climbers. Throwbag, taughtline and no spikes. They were pretty fast and seemed to be pretty safe. One of the climbers was interested in seeing how I tied my friction hitch so I showed him. I think it varies a lot crew to crew. One of the climbers that I learned from when I was starting out had started out with Asplundh in LA. He was a great climber. Said he started out doing line clearance in the swamps where the trees he climbed where in water. Anyway, I have had many clients that wanted me to try to do something with trees that Asplundh had butchered. I had one guy call me this past Fall wanting me to come give him and estimate on the value of the trees that Asplundh had removed or killed for his lawyer. He was trying to sue.
> 
> I think you would be better served to try and get on with a reputable residential tree service. Times are slow but there is always a job out there for a good climber.



I want to know what is being done on the invasion ? Everywhere I look Mexicans are taking over and I am tired of waiting for immigration to take
action. Americans need jobs 20 million or better illegals doing and bidding
our work is unacceptable and an act of war imo. Ps illegal do not burn our
flag near me or we will make headlines.


----------



## tree md (Jan 22, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I want to know what is being done on the invasion ? Everywhere I look Mexicans are taking over and I am tired of waiting for immigration to take
> action. Americans need jobs 20 million or better illegals doing and bidding
> our work is unacceptable and an act of war imo. Ps illegal do not burn our
> flag near me or we will make headlines.



Well here is what Oklahoma has done rope:


http://www.ncpa.org/sub/dpd/index.php?Article_ID=14470

Personally, I won't hire illegals. I can't, I would be subject to criminal charges at a state level here.


----------



## tree md (Jan 22, 2009)

Just as a side note, Oklahoma passed this bill in 2007 and it resulted in a mass exodus of illegals from this state. The law was then tied up in court based on constitutionality and a revised version was passed into law in 2008. I don't know were all the illegals went when they left but I have a good idea they moved to Arkansas...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 22, 2009)

tree md said:


> Just as a side note, Oklahoma passed this bill in 2007 and it resulted in a mass exodus of illegals from this state. The law was then tied up in court based on constitutionality and a revised version was passed into law in 2008. I don't know were all the illegals went when they left but I have a good idea they moved to Arkansas...



Hmmmm why , why did you not tell them to go to NY or DC that
they loved them there and had all kinds of work for them. 
Time to buy some ok land I guess huh? Is the work and jobs
doing well from this action?


----------



## tree md (Jan 22, 2009)

Rope, when this bill passed into law my business skyrocketed almost overnight. I was busier than I could handle before the ice storm hit last year. Just wish business would pick back up. Right now no one is wanting to spend money on trees here. Most took a beating on trees last year with the ice storm.


----------



## Bigbrass1's (Jan 23, 2009)

> what is being done on the invasion



Well with the new prez it aint going to get any better first he says this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_3cgjj1Ysg&feature=related

Then preaches about his march for protest with the illegals
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0r0zyDErDaQ&feature=related


----------

